# Lightest Seatpost - 31.6 x 410mm



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

I need a 31.6 x 410 post.

Two of my favorite posts from prior bikes do not quite fit the bill:

Thomson Masterpiece only goes to 350.
Easton EC90 longest length is 400.

I see the Thomson Elite (non-masterpiece) is available in the size I want at 247 published grams and will most likely go this route

But what else is out there that I am missing that's more in the weight ballpark (200-ish grams) of the Masterpiece or EC90 in 31.6 x 410. Anything? I thought maybe RaceFace Next SL but longest length available there is 400 as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

New Ultimate do what your'e after. http://www.newultimate.com/NewUltimate_2010_folder_low.pdf


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you really need 410,
or maybe a 400 with 1cm less in frame as your reference is also possible ?

The "in frame part" of seatposts differ from label to label, some needs 100mm, some needs only 80mm.
Maybe you get more proposals when you measure the minimum from seattube end to the position of the saddle rials.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Why 410?
How long is your exposed part of the seatpost? The Woodman below has a minimum insertion of ca. 75mm.

Woodman Carbo EL 31,6/400: 141g


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

here's my problem with my search...this post would be for a Niner Air Carbon 9 (size Medium) that I have on order and Niner just has a "recommended length" for this frame of 410. And it's diameter is 31.6 and my current bike is 27.2 so I do need to shop for a new post. 

I may be able to get away with a 400mm, but I'm just not sure yet

thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## AFCBike (Jan 2, 2010)

We have a 31.6 x 350! alloy seatpost which weighs in at 153.5 grams in different colours.
www.afcbike.com


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

AFCBike said:


> We have a 31.6 x 350! alloy seatpost which weighs in at 153.5 grams in different colours.
> www.afcbike.com


Well - he asks for a long 410 seatpost so your 350 seems out of the picture. Besides that there's a lot of lighter posts out there in 350 lenght.

@Tyrone shoelaces:
they may suggest a 410 but that doesn't mean a thing.I'm 99% sure you will get away with a slightly shorter seatpost.I haven't seen a bike with that much seatpost exposed yet unless you are a super tall person on a medium sized bike


----------



## AFCBike (Jan 2, 2010)

nino said:


> Well - he asks for a long 410 seatpost so your 350 seems out of the picture. Besides that there's a lot of lighter posts out there in 350 lenght.
> 
> @Tyrone shoelaces:
> they may suggest a 410 but that doesn't mean a thing.I'm 99% sure you will get away with a slightly shorter seatpost.I haven't seen a bike with that much seatpost exposed yet unless you are a super tall person on a medium sized bike


Last post was about that he was not sure yet.Therefore I have mentioned the 350 size with a ! behind.
For sure there a lighter posts around.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

nino said:


> @Tyrone shoelaces:
> they may suggest a 410 but that doesn't mean a thing.I'm 99% sure you will get away with a slightly shorter seatpost.I haven't seen a bike with that much seatpost exposed yet unless you are a super tall person on a medium sized bike


I agree. I supposse I could get away with a 400, I'm barely 5'10" on their medium frame.


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

nino said:


> ....I haven't seen a bike with that much seatpost exposed yet unless you are a super tall person on a medium sized bike


Of course you have seen it and you discussed about it: Liteville.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

If you actually need a 410mm seatpost (and I'm not sure that you do), there's this one: http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/a...nium-bike-frame-parts---titanium-seatpost.php

But really Niner should recommend a minimum insertion length for the frame. Like Nino said, overall post length means nothing.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

400mm will be fine.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> I agree. I supposse I could get away with a 400, I'm barely 5'10" on their medium frame.


FWIW, I got a 410 for my Air9 (not carbon) based on their recommendation, and it's nowhere near the min. insertion point. I'm at the upper end of the size range for a small, too.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd keep the EC90 27.2x400 for it as long as the length ends up being OK and then use a shim on it. I can tell the difference in comfort between 27.2 carbon and 31.6 alloy (at least the posts that I have) on hard tails.

G


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> here's my problem with my search...this post would be for a Niner Air Carbon 9 (size Medium) that I have on order and Niner just has a "recommended length" for this frame of 410. And it's diameter is 31.6 and my current bike is 27.2 so I do need to shop for a new post.
> 
> I may be able to get away with a 400mm, but I'm just not sure yet
> 
> thanks for the suggestions guys.


They recommend a 410 because Niner specs short seat tubes relative to frame size. I recall another post over in the Niner thread with some guy saying he needed a 410 mm w/offset instead of a straight pin and then showed a picture of his bike with maybe 6" of seatpost exposed. He thought he needed a 410 because "that's what Niner recommends...". :madman:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Kcnc*

If you can use a 350....I really like my KCNC Ti PRO LITE (too long of a model name!)

The claimed weight (for a 31.6 X 350) is 160 grams and that is exactly what it weighed on my scale BUT, that included the pseudo seat rails it ships with. Without the rails it weighs 148 grams. I think it's decent for $80 bucks new. It hasn't slipped and it looks well made too.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I also have an Air 9 Carbon on order and I'm running a KCNC Ti-Pro Lite 31.6 x 400mm that hit the scales at 175.5g yesterday. I'm doing a sub 14lb build with mine. I really like the Woodman that Nino runs, they're pretty inexpensive so look into them.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Niner prob recommend it due to a frame requirement rather than anything else. If so it could potentially affect a warranty claim down the track, so prob best to square off with niner. 

Just like the seat post has a min pt, the frame prob has a recomendation too. It's therefore best to doublecheck with the manufacturer now rather than have an issue down the road. 

An email to niner could clear the air (pun intended)


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

good point about potential warranty issues....

I'll email Niner to clear the Air..will report back what they say.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> good point about potential warranty issues....
> 
> I'll email Niner to clear the Air..will report back what they say.


What should seatpost lenght have to do with warranty?? As long as the recommended minimum insertion is followed all is ok.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Exaclty that Nino just said. Post length means nothing. Niner just states that because they have VERY compact frame designs. That often means that you need a long post. They are just doing that as a suggestion to people, so they don't get a lot of complaints about people buying posts that are too short. 

I have an EMD and run a Masterpiece in mine... it's a LOT shorter than 410mm and I am not even at the min insertion point. Any 400mm post will be fine.


----------



## Tbow (Nov 22, 2006)

Any idea with layback (between 10 and 20 mm) ?


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> good point about potential warranty issues....
> 
> I'll email Niner to clear the Air..will report back what they say.


Thanks for jumping all over that Sherlock! :thumbsup: I can hardly wait for the answer so that my evil plan to ensure that everybody with a Niner runs a 410mm seatpost regardless...


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

MessagefromTate said:


> Thanks for jumping all over that Sherlock! :thumbsup: I can hardly wait for the answer so that my evil plan to ensure that everybody with a Niner runs a 410mm seatpost regardless...


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

briscoelab said:


> Exaclty that Nino just said. Post length means nothing. Niner just states that because they have VERY compact frame designs. That often means that you need a long post. They are just doing that as a suggestion to people, so they don't get a lot of complaints about people buying posts that are too short.
> .


This is only an assumption on your part. A post has a min. insertion pt to show how much support it requires and has nothing to do with a requirement that may exist for a frame.

ONLY one way to find out is to ask niner. :nono:



> I have an EMD and run a Masterpiece in mine... it's a LOT shorter than 410mm and I am not even at the min insertion point. Any 400mm post will be fine.


No one said it would not work. If it works for you thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

raceer2 said:


> This is only an assumption on your part. A post has a min. insertion pt to show how much support it requires and has nothing to do with a requirement that may exist for a frame.
> 
> ONLY one way to find out is to ask niner. :nono:
> 
> No one said it would not work. If it works for you thats cool :thumbsup:


Don't be dumb. A frame doesn't care how long the post is.... only how much post is in the frame.

Considering that the Masterpiece and a 410 Elite have the same minimum insertion line, (and niner is recommending the 410....) there is no effective difference between the posts.

Niner only wants there to be enough post in the frame. For a lot of people, that mean they need a post around 375-400mm because of the very compact geometry on the frames.

A 400mm post will be fine. If it isn't... you must be like 6' 2" and riding a size small frame.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

Considering that the Masterpiece and a 410 Elite have the same minimum insertion line



The minimum insertion line for a Masterpiece 350mm post is 87mm.... 263mm usable length

The minimum insertion line for an Elite 410mm post is 100mm.. 310mm usable length

I thought they were the same also


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Ooops  I really thought they were the same. 

Anyway... a 400mm will work fine.


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

anyone know how to say something about the realibility MCFK of seatposts?


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

briscoelab said:


> Don't be dumb. A frame doesn't care how long the post is.... only how much post is in the frame.


Yes, you agree then :madman:

AND it has no real relation to the minimum marking on the POST ! This marking is to protect post with no real relation to FRAME requirements. This is where the frame manufacturer may make a recommendation. In this case, it appears niner has. Unless the OP has been able to clarify same, you are speculating that it may be ok based on it working for you or whtever.

Guess thats it for me on this topic. We will agree to disagree.


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 17, 2011)

raceer2 said:


> you are speculating that it may be ok based on it working for you or whtever.


You're assuming that their recommendation is some requirement. Please list any frames that have a min seat post insertion length marked on the frame. Since this, and not the minimum insertion marking on a seat post is relevant to you, it should be easy for you to provide proof.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Should have waited a little bit longer and you could of hit the full 2 year mark


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

So will a shim. Use your current 27.2mm post.


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 17, 2011)

kan3 said:


> Should have waited a little bit longer and you could of hit the full 2 year mark


Sorry, I didn't realize it was that old of a thread until after I posted. Delete post option seems to be disabled on this forum. Oh well.


----------

